# 32" sharp aquos keeps turning off!!



## soch21 (May 3, 2009)

hi, i have a 32" sharp aquos that keeps turning off... i searched the web and haven't really found ant information... i found a website that say it can teach you how to fix it but, not sure if i should waste 47.00 to sign up.. so does anyone know what the problem could be? thanks


----------

